# Dallas Area Amazon Drivers..



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

What warehouse do u like driving out of the most Forth Worth or Farmers Branch or Plano? Personally for me I like Plano the best because it is closest to my house... Has been hard for u guys/girls to get shifts recently or only get shifts througt reserve block.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

This past summer in DFW there was allot of low hanging fruit-$25 an hr blocks up for long periods of time and $18 an hr blocks up all night into the next day. Amazon fixed that this Fall by onboarding an excessive number of new drivers. Now everyone is having a hard time of getting blocks.


----------

